# Play sand



## angelah (9 Feb 2011)

Is there any difference between Argos and Amazon play sand please? Has anybody used either?
Must point out that I am disabled so it will have to be delivered wherever it comes from so those charges will come into effect too.
Just want to get the best for the job of covering a sub-substrate suitable for planting in.

Angela


----------



## Garuf (9 Feb 2011)

I've used argos' for my purposes it was too fine, see my nano thread and you can see how it looked.


----------



## angelah (10 Feb 2011)

Thanks garuf,
I wanted to use a finer substrate for Corydoras actually, but am happy to look and an alternative if there is one and if you have any suggestions.

Under this layer will be another base for plants roots to bed into and get nutients from. So there is another question, how deep should I cover this with whatever I end up getting in the way of sand.

Angela


----------



## Garuf (10 Feb 2011)

I've no real experiance with sand used in this way, I've only ever used it cosmetically, A couple of inches should be plenty deep enough, an inch if shallower, George has been using sand alot recently so hopefully he'll chime in. 

An AWOL member of the forum, Andy Coley is a big advocate of sand and he uses play sand and breed corys in it, his journal will probably give some good clues.


----------



## angelah (10 Feb 2011)

Hi Garuf,
and thanks again. Yes, I hope George pops his head round the door and helps out, that would be nice.
I'll check out that Andy's Journal too.

Angela


----------



## RudeDogg1 (19 Feb 2011)

I used argos playsand and it seems to be doing the job fine


----------

